# RIP Harry Morgan (Col Potter from Mash)



## cazscot (Dec 7, 2011)

Harry Morgan who played Colonel Sherman Potter in MASH has died aged 96.  I loved that show with all it's characters RIP Harry.


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 7, 2011)

That's a shame but he wasn't a bad age.

Used to love watching it too. 

Rob


----------



## GodivaGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh that is sad  I love Mash, we have all 11 series on DVD, still one of the best things on telly


----------



## Steff (Dec 7, 2011)

RIP Harry


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2011)

That was a terrific show and he was a terrific character. Wow, 96 isn't bad going - hope they do some tribute episodes of MASH.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 7, 2011)

You can't choose your fave, can you?  from Corporal Klinger, via Radar Riley et al - who was the anal one. responsible for the 'Hot Lips' tag? - but Col. Potter glued em all together.

RIP indeed.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm sorely tempted: MASH complete - only ?45 for all 11 series!


----------



## margie (Dec 7, 2011)

He reached a good age. My Dad used to get us all to watch MASH.

Rest in Peace Harry


----------



## Caroline (Dec 8, 2011)

I think Harry Morgan will be best remembered for his role in MASH.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 8, 2011)

Didn't think he was as old as that - but then again Mash must be 40 years old now.  A classic series with some funny characters, now got the theme tune playing in my head

RIP.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 8, 2011)

Hope it means some tribute shows of M*A*S*H. I watched it long before becoming a military nurse, admittedly never in a war zone - and then realised how true it was as well as entertaining and an antiwar message (about the Korean War, first screened during Vietnam War).


----------



## Andrew (Dec 8, 2011)

*fantastic show*

one of my all time must watches  a geat actor - very very good






Northerner said:


> I'm sorely tempted: MASH complete - only ?45 for all 11 series!


----------

